# Oracle 35W: Just got SUNBURNT by the UV output!!



## koopa (Mar 18, 2010)

Just got my Oracle 35W HID a few days ago, excellent light, needs nothing but a grind/relube of the threads, great output lumens, great tint, great starting time, good battery life, great price, good looking beam.

BUT

For fun I decided to shine the torch on my face for 5 minutes (probably less)... I got sunburnt... and sad to say that was on a cloudy day I otherwise stayed indoors...

So then, I thought "how can I test this to see if it's not some other factor I'm not accounting for".

I got a pair of glasses with lenses that react to UV (as in, they do not go dark in sunshine inside a car because the glass has a filter to stop the UV, but do as soon as you open the car door they slowly turn darker).

They turned black under the Oracle 35W beam... instantly... far quicker than sunshine, jet black...

I do not want to return the torch, it is excellent, I don't want to injure sales at all, BUT, I need help with the following:

1) Please help me inform all users/manufacturers of the Oracle 35W that it is putting out dangerous levels of UV.

2) Please, people with professional testing equipment, please verify that this isn't just my torch (I got mine from AAC - Advanced Automotive Concepts).

3) Please let me know what lens I can buy for it that filters the UV, has good clarity (>98%), good heat resistance and good scratch resistance!

Thanks guys!


----------



## XeRay (Mar 18, 2010)

koopa said:


> Just got my Oracle 35W HID a few days ago, excellent light, needs nothing but a grind/relube of the threads, great output lumens, great tint, great starting time, good battery life, great price, good looking beam.
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


\\

*Is there a 2nd glass envelope over the arc chamber glass? Am automotive style HID bulb has 2 glass layers in the bulb assembly itself. The outer glass is "UV stop quartz".*


----------



## dudemar (Mar 19, 2010)

I know people are affected by SAD (Seasonal Affective Disorder), but to flash yourself for 5 minutes straight?!?

The Maxablaster has UV rays emitting from the bulb because of the type of bulb used. Not so sure about the bulbs in the Oracle, could be the same type.:thinking:

UPDATE: Ahh, here it is:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1679258&postcount=23


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 19, 2010)

you just sat there and point blank blasted yourself in the face? I tried to replicate this with my HID... and frankly could not. its just too bright for comfort, any longer than 20 seconds. Even with my eyes closed.

But yes unfiltered HID bulbs can emit dangerous levels of UV... enough to damage vision.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 19, 2010)

XeRay said:


> \\
> 
> *Is there a 2nd glass envelope over the arc chamber glass? Am automotive style HID bulb has 2 glass layers in the bulb assembly itself. The outer glass is "UV stop quartz".*



Pics of the bulb in this thread post...
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2910988&postcount=25

It looks just like the bulbs in my stanley and DIY.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 19, 2010)

1) That was dumb.
2) The result is not surprising at all. 
3) Don't do it again. 
4) I wouldn't use the light as a long term reading lamp, etc. 
5) Even if it has an "anti-UV" filter, they only reduce the level of UV, not eliminate it completely. 
6) The light is probably bright enough to do damage, even if you don't have any UV in it.


----------



## LightJaguar (Mar 19, 2010)

Am I reading this right? You flashed your face with a HID for five minutes for fun? Gee I hope that you don't own any guns. If you do I recommend that you return them or sell them ASAP before you start having fun with them.
This reminds me of that flashlight safety thread on the general forum. Some people should really stick to mini mags and plastic Rayovacs.


----------



## koopa (Mar 19, 2010)

Hehe, yes I know that shining it on your face is an unusual method of usage, but I've got my girlfriend to nag me about my strange flashlight habits (she is reading over my shoulder laughing just now). 

I was oversummarising, I didn't do it JUST for fun, there was reason in my madness. Many people were nervous about its intense beam, so before I bought the torch for some employees I needed to be sure that it would not be SO bright as to cause damage if shone on someone with their eyes shut (it wasn't 5 minutes continuous, it was over about half an hour in different levels of light). It was so I could say "look, I shone it at myself for an extended duration with no ill effects, it will be perfectly harmless". That statement would now make a liar out of me.

Anyway, that strangeness aside, can we stick to the real issue here? There are people who are going to use this torch in workshops, and indoors, and they need to know that this torch can cause the same kind of eye problems as welding or exposure at the beach. I would say that the beam contains MORE UV than normal sunlight, and that is NOT something people will be expecting (or protecting themselves from long term).

Yes XeRay, it has an outer glass vacuum tube intact protecting the inner arc bulb, can it be made of something other than UV stop quartz? I bet this wouldn't happen on one of your models 

Could people please get back to me on some methods to further reduce UV? I know you think lenses with coatings/quartz are not 100% effective, but the car windshield does more than enough to stop my glasses reacting, and that's a level I'm happy to aim for.

Lenses? Coatings? Replacement bulbs? Tests to see UV levels on other brands of HIDs or other Oracles? Speak to me peoples!


----------



## liteitup (Mar 19, 2010)

so how can we test if these generic china bulbs used by a lot of companies and diy are indeed not stopping uv?


----------



## Patriot (Mar 19, 2010)

koopa said:


> Could people please get back to me on some methods to further reduce UV? I know you think lenses with coatings/quartz are not 100% effective, but the car windshield does more than enough to stop my glasses reacting, and that's a level I'm happy to aim for.
> 
> Lenses? Coatings? Replacement bulbs? Tests to see UV levels on other brands of HIDs or other Oracles? Speak to me peoples!






Lenses to fit the Oracle, I don't know of any. 

Coatings, I don't know of any that could be user applied and stay on. 

Replacement bulbs for and Oracle, proprietary as far as I can tell. 

Testing other brands, many of of have used these lights for years and haven't had any sun burns, so I'm not sure where this leaves us.

As far as "fixing" you Oracle goes...good luck. I'm not sure there's anything that you can do besides add a piece of custom fitted glass over the front. Frankly, I would not spend the time or money on it, and I'd instead just sell it and purchase something else which uses a Phillips, Osram or GE bulb.

Interesting point of interest though with the UV metering with the self darkening glasses. I understand that the dyes react to UV so there's obviously something to it.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 19, 2010)

The Chicoms are not very careful about what they sell.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 19, 2010)

Patriot said:


> I'd instead just sell it and purchase something else which uses a Phillips, Osram or GE bulb.
> 
> Interesting point of interest though with the UV metering with the self darkening glasses. I understand that the dyes react to UV so there's obviously something to it.


 
The Automotive bulbs from Osram, GE and Philips, would have a very small UV component. It is a requirement to be so, because of the plastics used in Automotive Headlights and the lenses.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 19, 2010)

Koopa, I'd be more worried about developing cataracts than a sunburn from UV light. As a rule, I never point a spotlight at anybody, and I tell my children never to look into one. LEDs can dazzle, but HID & short arc take it to a whole new level. I can understand why most cpf members put keys on their mods. 

I would not trust a UV filter. Not with my eyesight, anyway.


----------



## Arnulf (Mar 20, 2010)

Unless your going for the Darwin Award....please people...do not shine your HID lights in your eyes.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 20, 2010)

Get rid of the light, you obviously lack the common sense to use one. 

I'm NOT joking. 

Don't buy any rechargeable lithium batteries, either.


----------



## koopa (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks XeRay, for my next HID purchase I will strongly look to D2S globes and other automotive light sources.

Apollo, please don't comment on this matter anymore, I started this thread about safety, and you are taking it off track.

Alright, I think I have found a quartz lens that will stop the UV radiation, so I have found my solution.

But I can't believe you guys aren't more concerned about this. What I'm trying to tell you is that, the risks are NOT solved by not shining the torch at people, I'm not afraid others are going to get sunburnt, I consider myself lucky that I noticed earlier.

For anyone who reads this thread, please note:

IF YOUR TORCH DOES NOT USE AN AUTOMOTIVE BULB, CHECK IT FOR UV OUTPUT WITH "Transition lenses" AT YOUR LOCAL OPTOMETRIST or other UV TEST KIT.

People will be using these torches late at night when their pupils are fully dilated, so much more light will be reaching your retina, and people do not expect torch light to have UV, so might ignore it if the light bounces into their eyes off something. Even if you think you are responsible and take precautions with HIDs, you have had the opportunity to assess the risk and make your decision, a choice that many buyers will never be able to make!

So I'm asking you to ignore my method of finding out, and pretend I had just posted "my Oracle 35W outputs dangerous levels of UV", can we please make a sticky warning people. People already know that the brightness of the beam can cause eye damage, but that's obvious, that's painful (and for the record I did not damage my eyes, it was aimed where it was just a little warm, that's all). But people using it day to day may not be aware that it could be giving them cataracts and other eye issues EVEN WHEN USED RESPONSIBLY, NOT POINTED AT ANYONE. Do we at CPF, lovers of light and all things bright, really want some of our members losing their sight earlier because we wouldn't take early warnings seriously? Let people know


----------



## dudemar (Mar 20, 2010)

koopa said:


> Apollo, please don't comment on this matter anymore, I started this thread about safety, and you are taking it off track



All joking aside, the comments are  and are getting off track.

Very cool point about the sunglasses getting dark. I'm pretty sure all light sources emit a certain amount of UV rays (some more than others). While I do hold a mutual concern it's not to the point where I'm overtly worried. As Patriot said if you're worried about UV damage, you can always sell the Oracle and buy another HID. Titanium Innovations (from Battery Junction) has really nicely priced HIDs that are very bright.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 20, 2010)

koopa said:


> Thanks XeRay, for my next HID purchase I will strongly look to D2S globes and other automotive light sources.
> 
> IF YOUR TORCH DOES NOT USE AN AUTOMOTIVE BULB, CHECK IT FOR UV OUTPUT WITH "Transition lenses" AT YOUR LOCAL OPTOMETRIST or other UV TEST KIT.


 

Not just any "automotive HID" bulbs will do to insure proper UV filtering.

They must be only 3 brands for dependable quality UV filtering, GE (General Electric), Osram (Sylvania) or Philips. I would not trust any other brands.

They can be D1S, D2S, D3S or D4S types. GE only makes the D2S and likely now D4S. Philips and Osram make all 4 types.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 21, 2010)

You are encouraging people to do something that could damage their vision or be dangerous in other ways. 

HID lamps are basically arc welders in a jar. They are dangerous to skin and eyes. Unless you use an appropriate design for the application, they will be dangerous.

HID lamps properly designed for spotlight or automotive use are not likely to have enough UV protection to be safe for applications involving long term exposure close to human skin or eyes. 

UV protection is not an all or nothing question. UV filtering is a percentage thing, not a 0% to 100% thing. A reputable manufacturer will put in enough UV filtering to make it safe for the intended application, not for EVERY application. 

For instance, there are millions of mercury vapor streetlights in use with no significant injuries to users. If you take down a mercury vapor streetlamp and use it as a reading lamp, you will get sunburn and probably damage your vision. 

You are advocating something here that will endanger the members of this board who don't know better. 

I want to warn anyone reading this thread that long term close exposure to ANY spotlight or automotive HID lamp is potentially dangerous to your vision or skin.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 21, 2010)

*Transitions lenses as UV detectors*

That's a NEAT idea. 

However, don't put TOO much faith in it. I presume that various photochromic lenses are sensitive to certain wavelengths of UV light. For instance, they might be sensitive to UV A light, but not UV B light. 

I wouldn't count on them to indicate something is "safe," but they may tell you something is "dangerous." i.e. they may have a high chance of a false negative.


----------



## Databyter (Mar 21, 2010)

It's good to know for sure that these are as dangerous if shined in the eyes as I would have assumed out of caution that they are.

I assume that these put out a _*lot*_ more UV than say a hot-wire, although I've wondered the same about hotwires, The arc of course is a different animal entirely, as one person said it's like looking at a very small welder.

I have shined several hot-wires on my face (eyes closed) for a few seconds, not long enough or bright enough to do any damage or cause any discomfort. I assume that even these put out some UV that can damage eyes, But I wouldn't assume it would be more than say closing your eyes and moving your face towards the sun at the beach.

I doubt they (hot-wires) would sunburn you though, but I'm sure some of my lights could cause first degree burns if I was dumb enough to hold them on myself long enough because of the sheer IR they put out.

Any thoughts on the UV output on Hotwires? We know the arc's are full of that wavelength, how bout overdriven incandescents. If they damage the eyes is it from sheer IR?

Of course it doesn't need to be said that you shouldn't shine a spotlight in anybodys eyes, including your own, and especially if it's an HID that includes closed eyes or not. That being said I don't think they are that dangerous used properly.

I have long been angry at fools who put souped up HID's in their car headlights at improper levels and focus's and drive around all night blinding people.

I have come really close to blows over that issue.

p.s. I don't own an HID light so I don't know if they produce alot of heat or if they are fairly efficient in that area, I have to assume the arc itself is quite hot and it is being directed and reflected out. I would therefor assume that even if there was a good UV filtering lens on the light, *you could still get a flash burn just from the radiant heat of a 5 minute exposure to a heat source. Thoughts?*


----------



## XeRay (Mar 21, 2010)

XeRay said:


> Not just any "automotive HID" bulbs will do to insure proper UV filtering.
> 
> They must be only 3 brands for dependable quality UV filtering, GE (General Electric), Osram (Sylvania) or Philips. I would not trust any other brands.
> 
> They can be D1S, D2S, D3S or D4S types. GE only makes the D2S and likely now D4S. Philips and Osram make all 4 types.


 
I do not advocate shinning any light in your (others) eyes or faces. I have the spectrum performance plot for the Automotive HID's there is basically little to no UV output showing in the plot.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 21, 2010)

koopa said:


> But I can't believe you guys aren't more concerned about this. What I'm trying to tell you is that, the risks are NOT solved by not shining the torch at people, I'm not afraid others are going to get sunburnt, I consider myself lucky that I noticed earlier.





Well, to put this in perspective, I've never heard any mention of another CPFer causing a sunburn from a long arc HID lamp. While I appreciate your concern, I just don't believe it's that big of an issue. If I had more complete data that was scientifically compiled I'd probably have more suspicion but darkened transition lenses and "one face" forcefully basked in HID light falls far short of what I need to elevate my concern. 

It's an interesting topic but an ongoing, professionally applied study would be even more interesting and helpful. It's always helpful to have scientific evidence or optometry data when discussing a subject such as this. I believe that Craig over at the LED Museum is able to perform tests such as these. He'd probably enjoy doing a print up on it. A higher than normal (sunlight) UVB output would raise my brow.


----------



## kramer5150 (Mar 22, 2010)

Great thread... thanks to all the experienced members for your replies.

I guess I also get a darwin award (maybe two) for trying to copy the OP .


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 22, 2010)

koopa said:


> IF YOUR TORCH DOES NOT USE AN AUTOMOTIVE BULB, CHECK IT FOR UV OUTPUT WITH "Transition lenses" AT YOUR LOCAL OPTOMETRIST or other UV TEST KIT.



Stop flaming koopa. He has brought a very serious issue to our attention.

Koopa, aloe vera gel. It should cool it down a little, make it less irritating.

I must also comment on the above quote. Most* bulbs that these torches use should be checked for UV. Real, OEM-brand (Philips, GE, Osram) burners should all be well-filtered to begin with, since the plastics used in automotive headlamps can break down from UV exposure. These bulbs should come in a P32d base and will be designated D2S. 

Honestly, I didn't know anything about HID spotlights before I came on here, and was surprised to learn that almost all of them use cheap china kits, and even the same bulb bases (H4 spotlight? seriously?!?!). It's the main reason I didn't buy an HID spotlight.


*I'd say all, since I doubt anything available from a manufacturer uses good bulbs, but we can never be 100% sure

I'm going to link this thread over at an automotive lighting forums I frequent.


----------



## fyrstormer (Mar 22, 2010)

It is worth pointing out that the main threat from UV radiation is if there isn't enough VISIBLE light accompanying it to make your pupils contract. Your retinas have to put up with UV radiation every day when you go outside; they can handle a certain amount safely, as regulated by the changing sizes of your pupils. While I'm sure it's a bad idea to point the light into your face (as with anything powerful that has a front end and a back end ), it's not going to scorch your retinas without you being made painfully aware of the danger pretty much instantly.

How did you stand having that much light in your face? I can barely stand having one of my little LED lights pointed at my face.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 22, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> While I'm sure it's a bad idea to point the light into your face (as with anything powerful that has a front end and a back end ), it's not going to scorch your retinas without you being made painfully aware of the danger pretty much instantly.



That is true about the retina, but not the cornea. http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/799025-overviewEven if you look away, your cornea will get fried by the UV. See link. The eskimos know a little about snow blindness. They have developed that extra flap of skin to protect their eyes, which is called the epicanthic fold.

All in all, the issues raised in this thread are well worth reading. Maybe if Koopa had not sacrificed himself to the cause, few would have bothered reading the thread.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 23, 2010)

Cataracts are also a concern from long term UV exposure. I don't know if there would be any cataract damage from short intense UV exposure, but over the years it's much more of a concern.


----------



## brickbat (Mar 23, 2010)

koopa said:


> Could people please get back to me on some methods to further reduce UV? I know you think lenses with coatings/quartz are not 100% effective, but the car windshield does more than enough to stop my glasses reacting, and that's a level I'm happy to aim for.
> 
> Lenses? Coatings? Replacement bulbs? Tests to see UV levels on other brands of HIDs or other Oracles? Speak to me peoples!



I think you answered your own question. In a word glass. Run-of-the-mill ordinary window glass. Millions of commercial HID lamps are produced every year, and all rely on a simple glass outer bulb to filter out UV. IMHO, the oracle is an unsafe product if it has no UV barrier. While shining it at your face is not a typical intended use, I'd venture to say a person would have a decent case against the manufacturer if they were harmed in doing so. But, I'm no attorney... What is the lens made from ?



Arnulf said:


> The Chicoms are not very careful about what they sell.



True, but note that Americans are equally careless about what they buy...


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

Wow, I always joked about the Oracle being capable of giving sun burns, I didn’t know it was that dangerous, oh well 50,000,000 times safer then my 1000 Watt GE light. I once walked through a huge field at night covered in rich soil for the next year’s crops. As I walked through there was thousands and thousands of huge worms everywhere as soon as I got within 30 feet of them they freaked out / spazzed from the light, I’ve never seen worms do this before. I figured it was from the Oracle’s Ultra Violet rays or something I guess I was right, I’m about to try the glasses test, my friend has the same kind:
 
What I found:
 
LEDs do nothing / Incans 
 
Oracle: total black in 2 seconds VS. 30 minutes out side “AKA 600 times more intense” If it’s scientific at all.
 
Also “The SUN” hotwire darkened them in about 30 seconds, Though I already knew High power Hotwires can produce dangerous amounts of Ultraviolet.


----------



## HarryN (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for posting this information.

In addition to normal glass, there are filters available on the market for a variety of spectrum narrowing. Photo guys use these all of the time, although I am not sure this is really sufficient.

It might be worth while to take one of these to a lighting show and test it at one of the vendor booths that make spectrum analyzers.


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I was bored So I did some silly things with my friends glasses, it took literally seconds to do this, and NO he wasn’t wearing them when we did this! 













OK, my IDEA “COPYRIGHT”!







lovecpf:lolsign:!


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Mar 24, 2010)

So any glass will block UV, it doesn't have to be a special kind? Like, say, the big fat glass aspherics in car headlamps, those would block any UV that got out of the bulb?

What about those punks who use HID kits, they don't have any glass between you and the bulb, just plastic. Would that kind of plastic be sufficient to block UV as well (even if it does deteriorate the lens)?


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 24, 2010)

cool , now i need few dozens of them and i got myself home build taning machine.


----------



## HarryN (Mar 24, 2010)

I like the artwork. 

In spite of the original test method, I am sure your employees are happy that you have taken their concerns seriously.

Actually, might be a good way to cure UV crosslinked epoxy.

Step one is eye protection. There are several firms that sell eye protection glasses for lasers that might work.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 24, 2010)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> So any glass will block UV, it doesn't have to be a special kind? Like, say, the big fat glass aspherics in car headlamps, those would block any UV that got out of the bulb?
> 
> What about those punks who use HID kits, they don't have any glass between you and the bulb, just plastic. Would that kind of plastic be sufficient to block UV as well (even if it does deteriorate the lens)?


 
The detailed specs from Philips, GE, and Osram indicate "UV stop Quartz" glass outer envelope. That would indicate it is somewhat special glass.


----------



## brickbat (Mar 24, 2010)

XeRay said:


> "UV stop Quartz"



That's curious. Quartz is UV transparent. Ordinary 'soft' glass, like window glass is not.

"Ordinary glass is partially transparent to UVA but is opaque to shorter wavelengths while Silica or quartz glass, depending on quality, can be transparent even to vacuum UV wavelengths. Ordinary window glass passes about 90% of the light above 350 nm, but blocks over 90% of the light below 300 nm." from wikipedia


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 24, 2010)

If regular glass stops UV “mostly” then why doesn’t the glass lens on the light help? Is it something else? Or does this bulb just ooze UV light!?


----------



## XeRay (Mar 25, 2010)

brickbat said:


> That's curious. Quartz is UV transparent. Ordinary 'soft' glass, like window glass is not.
> 
> "Ordinary glass is partially transparent to UVA but is opaque to shorter wavelengths while Silica or quartz glass, depending on quality, can be transparent even to vacuum UV wavelengths. Ordinary window glass passes about 90% of the light above 350 nm, but blocks over 90% of the light below 300 nm." from wikipedia


 
It has a special UV blocking coating on the glass. Ce (Cerium) it is called Cerium doping.

The advantage to Cerium Doped Quartz is that it blocks the UV light down to around 380nm, virtually blocking all the UV. In addition, Cerium Doped Quartz fluoresces in the visible range.


----------



## alpg88 (Mar 25, 2010)

Juggernaut said:


> If regular glass stops UV “mostly” then why doesn’t the glass lens on the light help? Is it something else? Or does this bulb just ooze UV light!?


 good question.
i know for a fact , no matter how long you sit behind a glass window you wont get tan, also i know for a fact old shcool surgery room desinfectant were called quartz, and were basicly a uv light below 280nm, everone would leave the room while the light was working. i don't know what glass was that bulbs envelope made, but i think name quartz has some relation.


----------



## liteitup (Mar 26, 2010)

one question... does the oracles bulb outer glass section glow blue when the light is turned off? I always found it interesting how the outer glass glows blue and wondered if it had any significance. with xeray saying "Cerium Doped Quartz fluoresces in the visible range. " i wonder if this is what he means?

so does the oracle glow blue on the outer glass envelope right after it is turned off?


----------



## Juggernaut (Mar 26, 2010)

liteitup said:


> one question... does the oracles bulb outer glass section glow blue when the light is turned off? I always found it interesting how the outer glass glows blue and wondered if it had any significance. with xeray saying "Cerium Doped Quartz fluoresces in the visible range. " i wonder if this is what he means?
> 
> so does the oracle glow blue on the outer glass envelope right after it is turned off?


 
From what I remember, Yes


----------



## Morepower! (Mar 26, 2010)

I find the bulbs I have glow blue on start up, never taken notice on shut down. For the most part when I shut one down it is very bright yellow/orange.


----------



## XeRay (Mar 26, 2010)

Morepower! said:


> I find the bulbs I have glow blue on start up, never taken notice on shut down. For the most part when I shut one down it is very bright yellow/orange.


 
The glow of which we are discussing does not come from the arc chamber after shut down, that would glow as you describe. The blue that is being asked about would come from the outer envelope glass tube.


----------



## liteitup (Mar 26, 2010)

yep not the orange in the arc chamber the blue glow around the outside glass.





this is a standard china bulb.


----------



## Morepower! (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the pic I see it now, it's kinda purpleish. If you want to see *really* blue, fire a bulb up out of a reflector with a shield over it to block out the arc chamber and the whole outer envelope glows an awesome electric blue on start up.


----------



## Apollo Cree (Mar 29, 2010)

I found some photogray glasses and tried my Stanley 0109 HID lamp on them. It does darken the lenses. I'm working on some more controlled experiments and will post pics when done. 

Preliminary results are that the Stanley point blank is somewhat more powerful than the sun on the ACPG scale. (Apollo Cree PhotoGray. ) Probably a few times more powerful. 500 Lumen Coleman spotlight has no effect. 

Experiments may take some time, because once charged, it takes a while for the lenses to fade back to the "zero" state.


----------



## JulianP (Mar 29, 2010)

I am not sure photochromatic lenses are an accurate test for UV. I wear photochromatic glasses and after reading some of these posts I tried various flashlights on them. My cheap UV flashlight can darken the lenses in about twenty seconds. It is one of those $12 DX flashlights that people use to check banknotes. I doubt it could give an albino sea slug a sunburn. It would however be interesting for any cpf member who has the skills to provide some real UV testing of HID and short-arc spotlights, which can then be compared with international guidelines on UV exposure.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (May 27, 2010)

Here's an interesting post by a member over at HIDP:


upashi said:


> Me and my firend did HID bulb's UV measuring test using some common good quality aftermarket bulbs and very cheap priced aftermarket bulb to see if there is any difference in UV control quality with his tester.
> 
> 
> On the side topic, we did how ballast output rate affect UV amount by chaning volume from 35W to 95W.
> ...


----------

